# Pellets For Irritans



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

I just acquired a 1 1/2 irritans, has anybody ever had any luck feeding an irritans pellets?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Takes some training but all fish will accept them.

My rhom at that size took a few weeks to realize they were food and go for them. I would start with large flakes because they sink, and transition to pellets.


----------

